# [Plugin Safari] Comment coder un plugin Safari ?



## alex_d_aix (17 Mars 2006)

Apres quelques recherche sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouve comment coder un plugin pour safari...
Par ou commence t on ?

Merci de votre aide. Alex


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Mars 2006)

alex_d_aix a dit:
			
		

> Apres quelques recherche sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouve comment coder un plugin pour safari...
> Par ou commence t on ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide. Alex




Personnellement j'utilise des plug-ins a la norme Mozilla/Netscape.

La doc est ici :

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/plugins/

Je suis en train de chercher comme c'est censer fonctionner sur MacTel car apparemment Rosetta ne fonctionne pas pour les plugins PPC. Si tu trouve une piste...

Cordialement


----------



## alex_d_aix (17 Mars 2006)

merci pour la piste ! J'ai aussi trouve http://pimpmysafari.com/

Si d'autres ont des infos n'hesitez surtout pas !

Merci


----------



## tatouille (17 Mars 2006)

http://webkit.opendarwin.org/


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Mars 2006)

Ah oui, un truc : si tu veux faire un vrai plugin, destiné a etre diffusé, n'oublie pas qu'il devra fonctionner sur Windows (90% des Internautes sont sur Windows)

Cordialement


----------

